# Freud's Childhood



## Ivan (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm looking for a link that will give me information on Sigmund Freud's childhood and how the events of his childhood may have affected his theories.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2006)

One notable personal childhood experience at least had a major impact on his thought: feelings he claimed that he had for his mother and father, which he later described as an Oedipus Complex. 

From Wikipedia:



> In his 40s, Freud "had numerous psychosomatic disorders as well as exaggerated fears of dying and other phobias" (Corey, 2001, p. 67). During this time, Freud was involved in the task of exploring his own dreams, memories and the dynamics of his personality development. During this self-analysis, he came to realize the hostility he felt towards his father (Jacob Freud) and "he also recalled his childhood sexual feelings for his mother (Amalia Freud), who was attractive, warm, and protective" (Corey, 2001, p. 67). Corey (2001) considers this time of emotional difficulty to be the most creative time in Freud's life.





> Freud named his new theory the Oedipus complex after the famous Greek tragedy Oedipus Rex by Sophocles. "œI found in myself a constant love for my mother, and jealousy of my father. I now consider this to be a universal event in childhood," Freud said. Freud sought to anchor this pattern of development in the dynamics of the mind. Each stage is a progression into adult sexual maturity, characterized by a strong ego and the ability to delay gratification (cf. Three Essays on the Theory of Sexuality). He used the Oedipus conflict to point out how much he believed that people desire incest and must repress that desire. The Oedipus conflict was described as a state of psychosexual development and awareness. He also turned to anthropological studies of totemism and argued that totemism reflected a ritualized enactment of a tribal Oedipal conflict.



Also see this article.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you very much, Andrew. 

These are very helpful. In addition to these, I was looking for a critical Christian viewpoint of Freud, his childhood and his theories. 

I don't know why I'm having such a difficult time finding something, but I'm not surprised you found information, Andrew.

You are awesome!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2006)

You're welcome, Ivan! As for good Christian critiques of Freudianism, I might suggest Jay Adams' _Competent to Counsel_ or the Bobgans' _Psychoheresy: The Psychological Seduction of Christianity_. 

Also see Jay Adams, _Shepherding God's Flock_, Volume II: Pastoral Counseling, USA: Presbyterian & Reformed, 1975 -- description:



> Counseling. General pastoring. Considers counseling strictly from the pastoral viewpoint. First essay summarizes antithesis between biblical counseling and Rogers, Freud & Skinner. Sounds call for pastoral counseling, and covers numerous topics, including taking initiative in pursuing needy sheep; counseling women, older people, and disabled people; organizing church-based counseling.



[Edited on 9-23-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Ivan (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you again, kind sir!


----------

